

8 Photos of New Yorkers Most People Don't See - darkbot
http://m.imgur.com/a/gv7JJ

======
err4nt
It's heartbreaking to take time and really consider the full cost of addiction
in a lifetime

------
platz
New York, where the bums are better dressed and more fashionable than you

------
nn3
Definitely more interesting than the latest iOS fad.

